# Детская музыкальная школа > Музыкальные отделы > Фортепианное отделение >  Форум "Классика" и настройка фортепиано, изгнание maxim_tuner

## Maximillyan

Предыстория, послужившая основной причиной написания данной статьи, достаточно банальна. В широко развернувшейся дискуссии на форуме «Классика» по поводу примитивных, но дешёвых и эффективных методов восстановления строя сильно изношенных пианино советского производства, столкнулись две, прямо противоположные тенденции решения данного вопроса. 
Представители классической школы настройки, задающие общий тон на форуме и являющиеся основным его контингентом, приняли методику буквально «в штыки». Объяснение этому весьма и весьма простое, так как методика позволяла удовлетворительное обеспечение качества восстановления работоспособности инструментов, причём в короткие сроки, без привлечения профессиональных настройщиков и без значительных материальных затрат. 
Надо отдать должное «метрам настройки», которые в течении довольно длительного времени пытались просто игнорировать методики, ограничиваясь короткими, язвительными и, на их взгляд, довольно остроумными, замечаниями. Затем, по мере массового присоединения к дискуссии широких слоёв населения, так или иначе связанных с возникшим на постсоветском пространстве кризисе неудовлетворительного состояния многочисленного парка инструментов, приняли, опять же на их взгляд, «Сократовское» решение, по принципу «нет человека – нет проблемы» и тема на форуме была закрыта, дабы не мутить сознание потенциальных потребителей услуг профессиональных настройщиков. 
Подобное развитие событий, безусловно, было оправдано простой логикой, имеющей в своей основе экономические корни. Преимущества социалистического строя позволяли сделать музыкальную подготовку населения и музыку, как и другие направления искусства вообще, действительно массовыми. Данная статья не является дискуссионной в плане качества такой массовости, но, тем не менее, всё молодое население Союза, на первоначальном этапе жизни, имело равные возможности, ну а в дальнейшем, вполне естественно, всё зависело от наличия, либо отсутствие соответствующих способностей и, как высшим их проявлением - таланта. 
Развал административно-командной системы управления государством поставил население постсоветского пространства перед дилеммой, либо согласиться с тем, что, действительно, «не каждая кухарка может управлять государством» и музыка должна стать атрибутом только немногочисленной элиты, либо попытаться сохранить накопленный положительный опыт социалистического строя и, хотя бы на переходный период кризиса государственных экономических отношений, когда наиболее «обделённая» часть населения, постепенно вымирая в сложившихся экономических условиях, не может позволить себе не только наличия работоспособных музыкальных инструментов, но и детей вообще, попытаться «остаться людьми», а не рабами кучки негодяев, разворовавших все общенародные материальные ценности и пытающихся присвоить себе и ценности духовные. 
В таких условиях, «утопающий хватается за соломинку» и предложенная методика как раз и являлась такой соломинкой. Внукам уходящего поколения представлялась реальная возможность конкурировать с малочисленной группой зазнавшихся отпрысков нынешних нуворишей, что, естественно, значительно увеличивало вероятность выявления действительно талантливых людей и, как следствие, сохранение позиций в духовной сфере государства в целом, удовлетворяя при этом духовные потребности большинства населения. 
Но не только (и не столько) революционные преобразования в экономике явились причиной кризиса. Как известно, сейчас музыкальная история переживает качественный скачок в производстве музыкальных инструментов. Электроника достигла таких высот, когда уже качественные характеристики многих музыкальных инструментов нисколько не отличаются от традиционных, а возможности их становятся даже значительно шире. Электронные пианино последнего поколения являются характерным примером таких достижений симбиоза науки и производства. Их сегодняшняя цена, конечно, не идёт ни в какое сравнение с ценой старых инструментов, она на порядок выше, что явно не способствует их массовости на бывшем постсоветском пространстве. 
Профессиональная когорта настройщиков в этих условиях заняла свою вполне естественную позицию, в основе которой, не менее естественно, лежали экономические соображения. Предвидя аналогичное развитие событий, были буквально «свёрнуты» те многочисленные учебные курсы, которые настройщиков готовили, преследуя при этом единственную цель максимального сужения контингента настройщиков. Частично это произошло естественным путём, в результате раздробления государства, утерей профессиональных связей, сменой поколений и т.п. Кроме того, «бедные» государства постсоветского пространства не могло финансировать такую профессиональную подготовку, считая её далеко не первоочередной, в условиях, когда население просто-напросто нищенствует – «музы молчат», если нечего есть, ну а частные «конторы», которые в первый период «разрослись как грибы», потенциальным энтузиастам этого дела, были далеко «не по карману», ну не хотели «ассы» учить своих потенциальных конкурентов, или, хотя бы взамен на такие «дарственные» жесты и уступки, предпочитали извлечь из этого максимальную прибыль, несоизмеримо увеличивая стоимость курсов. 
Необходимо отметить, что и в советские времена, особым «рвением» подготовки настройщиков, учебные заведения по их подготовке, не отличались. Несмотря на кажущуюся простоту этой работы, настоящих профессиональных настройщиков всегда было мало. Была довольно многочисленная и вполне достаточная масса ремесленников, которые, довольствуясь «нищенским» государственным материальным содержанием, приводили в кое-какой порядок многочисленный парк инструментов музыкальных учреждений, музыкальных школ и сельских клубов. При этом, каждый из них, делая «умный вид» и оперируя профессиональным сленгом и «околонастроечными» выражениями, всегда пытались улучшить своё, действительно «незавидное» материальное обеспечение, буквально «выцыганивая» дополнительную оплату, якобы за сверхнормативное качество своей обычной, во многих случаях далеко не профессиональной, работы. 
Дело в том, что настоящий настройщик должен обладать длительным опытом работы и, самое главное, настройщиком родиться, то есть обладать уникальным природным слухом, по крайней мере, его слух должен быть на уровень выше слуха основной «серой массы» музыкантов. Вполне естественно, что таким слухом многие люди, называющие себя настройщиками не обладали; как правило, настройщиками становились несостоявшиеся, по тем или иным причинам, музыканты, либо, вообще, люди далёкие от музыки желающие «по лёгкому срубить бабки» и представляющие себе процесс настройки, как какую-то разновидность мастерства, ну, типа столярной подгонки дверей под косяки, либо «верчение» каких-то гаек и болтов и т.п. Столкнувшись с такими претендентами на звание настройщиков, руководители курсов, в лучшем случае, читали им обязательную программу, не вдаваясь в детали, так как бесполезно обучать человека без профессиональных способностей, тем более, что детализация процесса грозила росту числа конкурентов в отрасли. «Богу – богово, а кесарю – кесарево».
Настоящие профессиональные, прекрасно осознававшие, что существующая государственная музыкальная «массовость» не в состоянии достойно оценить плоды их работ, настройщики имели свою клиентуру, на уровне музыкантов мирового уровня. Они прекрасно знали «себе цену» и их положению и воспитанию претит даже идея возможности обсуждения сложившейся в музыкальной отрасли положения. Прекрасно осознавая, что «Рихтеров» с соответствующими «Стенвеями», а не «электрическими шарманками», на их век хватит, они с явным пренебрежением относятся к «выскочкам», которые реально предлагают «варварские», но, в свою очередь, эффективнее методы продления агонии музыкального кризиса на постсоветском пространстве. 
Такая элита настройщиков и представлена на элитном форуме «Классика». Их абсолютно не волнуют проблемы пожилой бабушки, которая, идя навстречу пожеланиям своего внука и желая поделиться с ним своими музыкальными знаниями и навыками, полученными в «счастливое» советское время, смогла на свою пенсию перетащить не менее «пожилую» «Беларусь», которая до этого претерпела уже несколько подобных перемещений, на пятый этаж и столкнулась с проблемой недержания инструментом строя. Она падает в обморок, когда ей профессионалы с форума предлагают заменить вельбирбанк, который не выпускается промышленностью уже 40 лет и для его изготовления необходимы затраты, превышающие стоимость купленного ей за бесценок инструмента в сотни раз. 
Вернёмся всё же к событиям на форуме «Классика», развитие которых и послужило причиной появления этой статьи. Будучи непрофессиональным настройщиком, автор попытался на форуме осветить проблему и вскрыть её корни. Разговаривать по существу вопроса с ним никто не стал. Всё обсуждение сводилось к тому, что все его попытки являются трудом «Сизифа» и разрешению проблемы не способствуют. Техническая сторона, как правило, не обсуждалась и сводилась, в лучшем случае, к издевательским предложениям замены предлагаемых ремонтных материалов туалетной бумагой, причём длительный, успешный и эффективный метод ремонта, который столкнулся с проблемой гораздо раньше, ещё в эпоху «развитого социализма», даже и не учитывался. Что вполне и естественно – элита, основавшая это направление форума уж «слишком далека была от народа». 
Само появление этого раздела на форуме было обусловлено желанием повысить рейтинг проекта, но когда обычный рядовой пользователь понял, что процессы разрешения его проблем сводятся к рекомендациям обратиться к профессиональному настройщику (желательно из числа основателей раздела на форуме), с, естественно, несоизмеримыми затратами на устранение, порой незначительных по здравому смыслу, дефектов, то посещение форума людьми «со стороны» стало большой редкостью. Все посты на форуме постепенно стали принимать академический характер, «метры от настройки» делились своими умозаключениями, причём даже в таких доверительных отношениях всегда просматривались профессиональные индивидуальные тайны, не подлежащие общественному обсуждению. Принцип один, я сделаю, но как, это моё дело, а, соответственно, за это надо платить. 
Когда автор попытался выступить с некоторой критикой такого подхода, форум буквально захлестнула волна посетителей, ведь если не говорить о проблеме, то от этого она не разрешится сама собой. Провинциальные музыканты, учители музыки, простые люди, желавшие приобщить детей к музыке – все они завалили форум серией вопросов по обсуждаемой теме. Вначале администратор форума, на фоне продолжающихся издевательств, лишил автора права отвечать на вопросы посетителей, вести с ними дискуссию, затем стал просто уничтожать все посты посетителей, в той или иной мере по смыслу связанной с темой автора. Когда он убедился, что подобные меры неэффективны, то просто удалил все материалы автора, лишив его аккредитации на форуме. 
Но и этого показалось мало. Не имея даже ничтожных технических аргументов против методик автора, хотя он неоднократно призывал всех посетителей форума и его завсегдателей ответить на «болтовню» соответствующей статьёй «разгромного» характера, испытывая неумолимое желание окончательно «добить» автора, он открыл на форуме раздел, в котором предполагалось собрать весь негатив на автора, чтобы отвлечь внимание рядовых посетителей от его эффективных методик, вскрывая их якобы порочность. Несмотря на жёсткое редактирование всех постов, нещадное удаление каких бы то ни было, даже косвенных намёков на методику, раздел пришлось вскоре тоже закрыть, так как даже мало обоснованных аргументов, опровергающих методику, не появилось, а нещадная заказная брань автора, в виде призывов вернуть Сталинские и Гитлеровские времена и откровенные обвинения автора в душевной болезни, с заочной постановкой соответствующих медицинских диагнозов, только «подливали масла в огонь», работая на рейтинг автора, что вполне естественно; «рукописи не горят» и даже широко известное гитлеровское сжигание книг не привело к претворению заведомо ложной идеи. Хотя идея администрации форума была вполне естественна; рассчитывали, что всё быстро забудется и пройдёт, «как с белых яблонь дым», а «пикетные жилеты» , удовлетворяя своё самолюбие, продолжат свои дискуссии "ни о чём". Уж слишком примитивно, господа, Вы работаете, или делаете вид, что работаете, преследуя только свои узконаправленные, цеховые цели. 
Конечно, форум «Классика», как частный проект, имеет право на подобные «изыски» в своей деятельности. Но не нужно было бы тогда декларировать в условиях работы форума общепринятые в сети Интернета нормы и права посетителей, которые (нормы) имеют стандартные для всех подобных изданий формулировки, лучше надо было бы «изобрести» свои законы, по которым на форуме пресекалось бы «инакомыслие», но тогда он принял бы вид газеты «Правда» соответствующего периода и пропал бы смысл его создания. Простые посетители, предполагающие, что, как большинство проектов в сети, от посещения форума такого уровня можно извлечь какую-то пользу, вводятся в заблуждение и наталкиваются на неприкрытую дискриминацию, что, безусловно, не характеризует руководство и администрацию форума, как порядочных и, безусловно, отрицательно отражается на рейтинге проекта. 
На форуме «Классика» свет, естественно, «клином не сошёлся», у автора достаточно площадок, на которых его идеи критикуют, подсказывают, отрицают, принимают частично, или полностью, без унижений человеческих достоинств, но нигде, включая многочисленные иностранные форумы и сайты, нет такой атмосферы откровенного издевательства, злопыхательства, неприкрытого превосходства, самолюбования и других атрибутов, характеризующих руководство форума как не вполне порядочных людей. Подобное поведение, наряду с тем, что никоим образом не помогает выйти из ситуации с проблемами настройки инструментов, ещё и существенным образом вредит нормализации обстановки, причём с единственной и явно не прикрытой целью, «половить рыбку в мутной воде» «смутного времени». Таким образом, Вы вместо декларативно провозглашённых целей и принципов форума, "льёте воду на мельницу" духовного обнищания своего народа. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CGk3d...eature=channel

----------


## Maximillyan

Ceci est une methode economique pour réparer une cheville inaccordable (trop libre) 
Elle limite le désacord des cordes voisines, ce qui arrive si les chevilles sont "tamponnées"(renfoncée de 1-2 mm avec un marteau)

Mesurez ou évaluez la hauteur de la cheville (similaire a ses voisines) 
Tout d'abord, dévisser la cheville sufisemment pour ouvrir les spires de l'enroulement, puis utilisant un tournevis fin ou une pointe, sortir l'ergot de la cheville (l'enroulement doit être assez ouvert, plus de tension sur la corde 1.5 tours +-)(n'ouvrez pas trop ou la corde tendra a revenir en arrière il y a un moment ou l'enroulement s'est agrandi de 1 mm environ et l'ergot sort facilement)

La partie qui rentre dans la cheville est appelée l'ergot. faire levier sur la cheville pour la sortir.

Mesurez a nouveau la hauteur de la cheville pour évaluer de combien elle va redescendre lorsque vous resserrerez l'enroulement (évite d'avoir une cheville trop basse avec les enroulements qui touchent le sommier) 

Maintenant dévisser la cheville ce qui va la sortir completement de son logement, laissant l'enroulement en place autour de la cheville (si il est assez agrandi, ceci ne posera pas de problème) .

Prenez du carton ondulé de 2- 3 mm d'épaisseur, découper une pièce 20mm x 50 mm.

Enroulez la autour d'un tournevis puis insérez ce tube dans le logement.

Commencez a "revisser" la cheville bien droit dans le logement (le carton peut dépasser un peu il se découpera lors de l'insertion) 
Appuyez assez pour que la cheville agrippe bien dans le bloc. (le haut du logement est ovalisé, conique , en général) Quand elle commence a être bien tenue, testez toujours avec un doigt que la cheville ne devienne pas brûlante,(donc tourner petit a petit, laissez refroidir si la cheville chauffe trop - un peu de chaleur est normal, et il est possible qu’elle ramollisse la colle du carton la rendent plus efficace pour freiner la cheville.

Descendez la cheville jusqu’à a ce qu'elle soit plus haute que ses voisines, enfin, a la hauteur ou vous l'avez mesurée une fois l'ergot sorti. (ca va etre 2 mm +-)

Réinsérez alors l'ergot dans la cheville avec une pince (vous pouvez prendre une grande pince Becro et écraser tout l'enroulement pour que l'ergot soit bien enfoncé et ne ressorte pas lorsque vous allez retendre la corde (l'enroulement devient ovale alors mais ce n'est pas grave.)

Tenez l'enroulement par en dessous avec une lame de tournevis faites levier sur un autre cheville si possible) ou avec un crochet (tirer la corde vers le haut pendant que vous resserrez l'enroulement et retendez la corde a la bonne hauteur/tension.

Redonnez un coup de pince avec la corde tendue pour etre sur que l'ergot est bien enfoncé.
Avec une lame taper sur tout le pourtour de l'enroulement (doucement) pour resserrer les spires (stabilité de l’accord) , nous employons des outils tubulaires echancrés pour taper sur l'enroulement (sans taper sur l'ergot) 

Accorder la corde et ses voisines qui se desaccordent un peu du fait du changement de force sur le chevalet a cet endroit.

Cette réparation permet 'accorder normalement (assez de friction pour bloquer - "caler" la cheville si le travail est fait par un accordeur professionnel.

D'autres méthodes impliquent l'emploi de bandes de placage dur posées dans le logement, ou de bandes de carton/papier fort. les chevilles sont alors enfoncées en frappant dessus , avec un marteau et un "enfonce cheville".

La tenue dans le temps est assez bonne pour toutes ces méthodes, les papiers/cartons/placages posent la difficulté du choix de l'épaisseur a insérer, le carton ondulé probablement s'adapte mieux. plus facile a employer par un amateur.

http://youtu.be/G0BKzJRfhB4

----------


## Maximillyan

Укрепление строя пианино.
                              «чуть выкрученный колок из вирбельбанка»


С недавнего времени, в некоторых случаях, стал применять следующий метод закрепления колка в его посадочном месте, а именно не используя гофрокартонного шима.  Раньше, инспектируя не держащие колки, я выявлял степень трения. Это легко выяснить, если иметь повседневную практику. Часто, картонный шим не нужен, так как имеется достаточный ресурс трения для фиксации колка для натяжения струны на нужный тон. Так, прочувствовав подобную жёсткость, используя малый Т-бар, я ослаблял такой колок. Вынимал при помощи отвёртки кончик из отверстия колка и, не снимая струны с колка, начинал со значительным усилием вкручивать колок на несколько оборотов внутрь отверстия. Обычно на 4-5 оборота, в некоторых случаях, чуть более и, даже так, что колечки струны в момент установки упирались во втулку. Затем проделывал обратную операцию, то есть кончик струны устанавливается вновь в отверстие, уравнивая при помощи отвёртки, расползающиеся колечки в момент окончательной фиксации. Надо отметить, что очень важно, если это парная струна, то вначале подтянуть до нужного тона этот парный колок. А, уж затем проделывать всё то же самое с «вновь погружённым». Но не всегда эта процедура помогала. И, вот однажды, более года назад, случайно, готовя такой не держащий колок к удалению, чтобы установить под него картонный шим, почувствовал, что выкрутив колок менее 1 см., в нём присутствует значительное трение. Попробовал установить струну на «выкрученный ни до конца» колок и, о чудо, фиксация оказалась просто очень жёсткой. Сначала, я не придал этому факту большого значения и, посчитал этот вариант, не более чем исключением из правил. Может не стандартное отверстие, бракованный колок, упругость дерева и пр.  Но впоследствии, убедился, что этот метод в разы лучше, описанного ранее. Во-первых, это преимущество в снятии и установке вновь струны, а во-вторых, возможность работы со скученными колками, в районе малой октавы. Но даже не это удивило и одновременно порадовало меня в этом способе, а максимальная жёсткость. Я полагаю, что объяснить подобный феномен вполне легко, так на фабрике колок забивается несколькими сильными ударами тяжёлого молотка. Пройдя через деревянную втулку в чугунной раме и, основательно войдя в «тело отверстия вирбельбанка», колок на долгие годы принимает своё статичное положение здесь. Исключением для изменения этой позиции, является лишь незначительно вращение по оси во время работы настройщика. И, в некоторой степени резкое изменение влажность в помещении. Других значительных факторов, я не усматриваю. Так, видимая нами, нижняя часть колка значительно давит на деревянную стенку втулки а, конец колка, запрессованный в вирбельбанк, давит в верхнюю часть отверстия. Давление от струны достигает около 100 кг. Таким образом, за счёт этого расклинивания и  работает необходимая нам фиксация. Но со временем образуются рыхлоты, трещины в «деревянном теле» и, колок начинает произвольное прослабление, и, как следствие недержание строя. Если рассматривать мой метод «частичного выкручивания колка» для обеспечения нового трения, то происходит следующее: в момент выкручивания, он меняет своё «фабричное» положение, проще говоря, располагается в то части деревянного отверстия, которая не была сработана. Её прочностные характеристики выше, чем те, где ранее был расположен колок, особенно это касается невидимой верхней части отверстия в вирбельбанке. Допускаю и, тот момент, что резьба-насечка на колке, подобно шурупу нарезает новую резьбу. Это работает и обеспечивает работу инструмента и, почему бы это не применять? Возможно, даже тогда, когда до выступления пианиста остаются часы, а предпринимать  какие-либо радикальные меры, скажем по замене «родного» колка на колок большего диаметра или лить клей СА, всё же представляется рискованным. А, если подобный метод будет работать годами? 
Здесь полный «сценарий», как применить способ по укреплению строя «чуть выкрученный колка»:

1.	Ослабить колок и, используя тонкую, но прочную отвёртку с тонким жалом, удалить кончик струны из отверстия колка.
2.	Не удаляя струны с колка, со значительным усилием сжатых пальцев руки, использую Т-бар ключ, начать выкручивать колок из отверстия. Это может быть 3-5 или более полных циклов по часовой стрелке. Очень важно остановиться, когда рука почувствует максимальное давление между колком и посадочным местом. Должно возникнуть чувство, что Вы, ни только выкручиваете, но в то же время вытягиваете колок, подобно тем ощущениям, когда мы используем пассатижи, вытаскивая гвоздь из деревяшки.  

3.	Установить конец струны в отверстие колка и, постепенно, очень медленным движением, начать вращать колок ключом по часовой стрелке. Если это парная струна, то вначале доведите парный колок практически до нужного тона, а потом натягивайте вывернутый колок.

4.	Теперь формируйте, под давлением силы от собственной руки направленной к чугунной раме, постепенным и медленным движением выкручивание колка. При этом в самом начале этого движения, необходимо сформировать колечки струны, используя отвёртку, на колке, так чтобы они были расположены, как можно плотнее друг к другу. 

5.	Когда Вы дошли до «основного тона» на выкручиваемом колке, то выровняйте также тон на парном колке одной струны.

6.	Установите тон чуть выше стандарта, чтобы убедиться, что выкрученный колок имеет достаточное трение.

7.	Убедившись в хорошей фиксации колка, если он «не отпустился», скажем через 10-15 минут после выкручивания,  незначительным движением ключа отпустите до нужно тона.




                                    "Slightly unscrewing tuning pin "

Here a complete "scenario" as a way to apply a tighten loose pin:

1. Loosen the pin and, using a thin but hard screwdriver with a thin stinger remove the tip of the string from the hole of a pin (becket).
2. Do not removing the string from a pin with considerable effort compressed fingers, use a T-bar, starting unscrewing tuning pin from the hole. This can be 3-5 or more complete cycles clockwise. It is very important to stop it's when your hand will feels the maximum pressure between a pin and "a body of wood". Should have the feeling that you no  just to unscrewing a pin at the same time as pull it's pin  like the feeling when we use pliers, pulling a nail out of wood.

3. Set the end of the string into the hole of a pin and gradually use very slow movement, begin to screwing clockwise. If this couple string   bring almost to the desired tone it's couple pin.  Before that as to tune loose pin.

 4. Have strong  pressure by  own hand (fist) directed to the iron plate, gradually and slowly twisting  a pin.  In the beginning tuning is necessary to tighten a rings string using a screwdriver so it's located as closely as possible to each other.

   5. In begin to make tuning couple pin.

   6. Set the tone just above the standard pitch, to ensure that "unscrew pin" has enough friction.

7. Set "last and standard pitch "our "tightening pin"

It can make any layman.
Good luck

----------

